# New Featured Products Image- Introducing Gesshin



## JBroida (Mar 5, 2011)

We've just put up a new main image on our home page... check it out:







You'll be seeing a lot more of our Gesshin line in the near future.

We had a lot of fun taking these pictures today.

Hope you like them.

-Jon


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome Jon, I love it.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 5, 2011)

You can read more about our Gesshin Hide knives here 

also, we've added a gallery to our Gesshin&#8482; facebook page with all of the shots we took putting together our new Featured Products image. Enjoy.

Gesshin&#8482; Featured Products Test Shot Gallery


----------

